# Kommt ein neues Formel 1 - PC Game ?



## marwin756 (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Überschrift bringts aufn Punkt.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Kommt ein neues Formel 1 Game für PC ?
Mir war so,als habe ich vor ner Weile mal gelsen,Codemasters hat die Rechte,und will auch n Game rausbringen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weiß da einer was ?

Danke !


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## heartcell (2. Oktober 2008)

ich nicht, aber wenn es an dem is, hol ich es mir^^
*totaler formel 1 fan*


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann nur das bestätigen was du schon richtig gesagt hast:
Codemasters hat in der Tat mal eine Pressemitteilung raus gegeben nach der man jetzt im Besitz der Formel 1 Lizenz sei, aber ein entsprechender Titel wurde noch nicht offiziell angekündigt.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich habe gehört (oder gelesen), dass Codemasters die Recht an der Formel 1 Saison gekauft hat und ein entsprechendes Spiel mit der Race Driver Grid Engine rausbringen will.
Den genauen Zeitpunkt kenne ich aber nicht.


----------



## Fransen (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich fände es Toll, genauso wie ich ein neues DTM-Game cool finden würde.


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Codemasters hat in der Tat mal eine Pressemitteilung raus gegeben nach der man jetzt im Besitz der Formel 1 Lizenz sei


Icvh weiß dass Sony die Exklusivrechte an der Formel 1 verloren hat - aber doch erst weit nach 2010, oder irre ich mich?


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2008)

Ein Spiel ist doch schon angekündigt und soll 2009 mit der Grid/Dirt-Engine kommen:
PC Games - News: Codemasters sichert sich Formel 1-Lizenz und kündigt ersten Titel an


----------



## bleifuß90 (2. Oktober 2008)

Ich kann euch rFactor mit den F1 Mods von CTDP nur ans Herz legen. Super realistisch und man kann jede kleinste Einstellung ändern.


----------



## marwin756 (2. Oktober 2008)

hmm....wenn CM das richtig auf die reihe kriegt,wird gut 
Ansonsten hab ich noch rFactor,aber n richtiges Spiel wär schon besser....


----------



## push@max (2. Oktober 2008)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Ich kann euch rFactor mit den F1 Mods von CTDP nur ans Herz legen. Super realistisch und man kann jede kleinste Einstellung ändern.



Kann ich mich nur anschließen...CTDP hat aber auch alle Saison bis einschließlich 2005 als MOD für F1 Challenge 99-02...einfach nur spitzenklasse 

Leider bastlen sie schon seid ca. 2 1/2 Jahren an der 2006er MOD für rFactor...diese soll aber sehr sehr gut sein.


----------



## sidewinderdxii (2. Oktober 2008)

Wozu ein neues F1 Game?
Warum nicht RFactor und dann die Passenden Mods installieren?
Der F12008 Mod ist echt genial, allerdings Zocke ich derzeit lieber den Indy95 Mod(mit 220Mph durch Oval). Wozu 10 Spiele kaufen wenn man alles in einem haben kann?


----------



## bleifuß90 (2. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen...CTDP hat aber auch alle Saison bis einschließlich 2005 als MOD für F1 Challenge 99-02...einfach nur spitzenklasse
> 
> *Leider bastlen sie schon seid ca. 2 1/2 Jahren an der 2006er MOD für rFactor...diese soll aber sehr sehr gut sein.*



Stimmt, find ich ein bisschen schade das das so lange dauert. Aber das warten hat ja bald eine Ende. So wie man das aus der Homepage von denen entnehmen kann sind sie gerade dabei dem Mod den letzten Feinschliff zu geben.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

Wenn Codemasters ein Rennspiel macht, kann es nur gut werden.
Ich hoffe auch, dass ich endlich mal bei einem Formel 1 Rennen am PC hinter dem Safty Car fahren kann.
Bisher haben die Entwickler das immer weg gelassen.


----------



## bleifuß90 (2. Oktober 2008)

SaftyCar gibt bei rFactor. Von daher alle haben es nicht vergessen.
Naja zu Codemasters Rennspiele da bin ich jetzt nicht so begeistert von. Die Einstellungsvielfalt ist bei rFactor um einiges höher.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. Oktober 2008)

Die Colin McRae Rennserie (schade, dass es Colin so früh zerrissen hat, .... ich denke kurz an den geilsten Rallyefahrer aller Zeiten) war schon ein echter Leckerbissen.
Geniale Force Feedback Effekte, gutes Fahrgefühl. Da kam nichts mit.
Race Driver Grid ist auch super.
Da kann das Formel 1 Rennspiel einfach nicht schlecht werden.


----------



## heartcell (2. Oktober 2008)

das hoff ich doch mal, soll sich ja auch lohnen^^


----------



## fiumpf (2. Oktober 2008)

Olstyle schrieb:


> Ein Spiel ist doch schon angekündigt und soll 2009 mit der Grid/Dirt-Engine kommen:
> PC Games - News: Codemasters sichert sich Formel 1-Lizenz und kündigt ersten Titel an


Juhu!!! "Im Rahmen einer weltweiten Lizenzvereinbarung mit der Formula One Administration Limited wird Codemasters eine neue Generation von Titeln der FIA Formel 1-Spiele-Franchise für eine Vielzahl an Plattformen entwickeln."


----------



## ShrinkField (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Kann ich mich nur anschließen...CTDP hat aber auch alle Saison bis einschließlich 2005 als MOD für F1 Challenge 99-02...einfach nur spitzenklasse
> 
> Leider bastlen sie schon seid ca. 2 1/2 Jahren an der 2006er MOD für rFactor...diese soll aber sehr sehr gut sein.




Ich fahre mit dem RFT 08 Mod (auch Liga)  macht super spass rFactor.


Ich hab gehört/gelesen das der CTDP Mod schon bei 95% ist, also so lange kanns nicht dauern..hoffe ich
hier mal kleines video:
more than just pixels!: [rF] CTDP 2006 Imola onboard Lap

Ich hoffe mal das Codemasters das F1 Spiel nich zu spät nächstes Jahr rausbringt...ich freu mich drauf


----------



## marwin756 (3. Oktober 2008)

fiumpf schrieb:


> Juhu!!! "Im Rahmen einer weltweiten Lizenzvereinbarung mit der Formula One Administration Limited wird Codemasters eine neue Generation von Titeln der FIA Formel 1-Spiele-Franchise für eine Vielzahl an Plattformen entwickeln."


Recht schwammig formuliert....aber solang der PC dabei ist


----------



## fiumpf (3. Oktober 2008)

marwin756 schrieb:


> Recht schwammig formuliert....aber solang der PC dabei ist


Ach komm, wenn sogar GTA4 für PC kommt....


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn jedes Jahr ein neuer RadManager oder RTL Skispringen kommen, wird es hoffentlich nach 6 Jahren auch mal wieder ein offizielles Formel 1 Spiel geben


----------



## marwin756 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wenn jedes Jahr ein neuer RadManager oder RTL Skispringen kommen, wird es hoffentlich nach 6 Jahren auch mal wieder ein offizielles Formel 1 Spiel geben


Mein ich ja wohl.....

@fiumpf : Na klar,das is n triftiger Grund !


----------



## fiumpf (3. Oktober 2008)

marwin756 schrieb:


> @fiumpf : Na klar,das is n triftiger Grund !


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Ich find den hier richtig cool!


----------



## marwin756 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Ich find den hier richtig cool!



und ich den hier : 

hehe,ich bin fies


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Wenn ihr die Fortschritte der neusten MOD von CTDP verfolgen wollt, schaut hier vorbei.


----------



## heartcell (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Wenn ihr die Fortschritte der neusten MOD von CTDP verfolgen wollt, schaut hier vorbei.


die bilder da, soll das complett am rechner erzeugt worden sein?
sie hamma aus^^


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

Die MOD soll wirklich so gut aussehen, ich verfolge das Projekt schon seid ca. 3 Jahren, der Aufwand für ein Auto ist immens. 

Die Wagen verändern sich  im Laufe des Jahres vom Aussehen her(anders geformte Flügel, Speziallackierungen zu manchen Rennen), dann immer anderes lackierte Helme usw...die haben wirklich alles berücksichtigt 

Renault hat beispielsweise in der Saison 2006 in den letzten paar Rennen jedes Mal einem Künstler die Gelegenheit gegeben, das Design zu bestimmen und CTDP hat wirklich für jedes Rennen das Painting verändert.

Das nenn ich mal aufwendig.


----------



## bleifuß90 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die MOD soll wirklich so gut aussehen, ich verfolge das Projekt schon seid ca. 3 Jahren, der Aufwand für ein Auto ist immens.
> 
> Die Wagen verändern sich  im Laufe des Jahres vom Aussehen her(anders geformte Flügel, Speziallackierungen zu manchen Rennen), dann immer anderes lackierte Helme usw...die haben wirklich alles berücksichtigt
> 
> ...



Wenn sich nurmal andere Entwickler so viel mühe geben würde, wären verbugte Spiele für die man ein haufen Geld noch hinlegen soll Vergangenheit.  
Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt das das ganze nicht kommerziell ist sonder rein "Hobbymäßig" bekommt das ganze nochmal einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

bleifuß90 schrieb:


> Wenn sich nurmal andere Entwickler so viel mühe geben würde, wären verbugte Spiele für die man ein haufen Geld noch hinlegen soll Vergangenheit.
> Wenn man dazu noch bedenkt das das ganze nicht kommerziell ist sonder rein "Hobbymäßig" bekommt das ganze nochmal einen ganz anderen Stellenwert.



Die Entwickler können sich nur am Wochenende treffen und das Spiel gemeinsam testen und das geht schon so eine ganze Weile. Jedes Mitglied vermerkt einen gefunden Bug auf dem Server und die Liste wird dann unter der Woche abgearbeitet sodass sie am nächsten Wochenende wieder eine verbesserte Version zum testen haben.

Das ist wirklich ein Mega-Job den die Jungs da machen...Respekt!


----------



## marwin756 (3. Oktober 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Die Entwickler können sich nur am Wochenende treffen und das Spiel gemeinsam testen und das geht schon so eine ganze Weile. Jedes Mitglied vermerkt einen gefunden Bug auf dem Server und die Liste wird dann unter der Woche abgearbeitet sodass sie am nächsten Wochenende wieder eine verbesserte Version zum testen haben.
> 
> Das ist wirklich ein Mega-Job den die Jungs da machen...Respekt!


Jupp 
Die hätten ne Bezahlung verdient,und nicht solche Gurken wie manche von EA....


----------



## push@max (3. Oktober 2008)

ich denke das nach dem Release das Team ganz groß rauskommt.

Schließlich berichten bereits jetzt schon viele Seiten von der Testphase und der Mod.


----------



## Bjoern (9. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hat Sony Entertainment nicht die Eklusiv-Rechte an F1 Computer- und Videospielen?

Greetz


----------



## TBF_Avenger (9. Oktober 2008)

Nicht mehr, wie hier auf seite 2 zu lesen ist, hat Codemasters die Rechte erworben. Wenn es nicht so ala DTM RD wird, sondern eher wie GTR, dann wäre das


----------



## Olstyle (9. Oktober 2008)

Bjoern schrieb:


> Ich bin mir nicht ganz sicher, aber hat Sony Entertainment nicht die Eklusiv-Rechte an F1 Computer- und Videospielen?
> 
> Greetz



Auch Redakteure sollen Freds komplett lesen und nicht einfach drauf los posten.


----------



## steffen0278 (17. Oktober 2008)

Ich bin über die F1 Serie, F1C erstmals in einer Onlineliga, zu rFactor gekommen. Es gibt wirklich jede erdenkliche Motorsport Serie als Mod. Frag mich aber immer noch, warum es erst 2 Jahre später im Handel erhältlich war. Ich habs seir 2006. Das einzige was an dem Spiel fehlt, ist die Wettersimulation. Den Rest basteln die Modder. Top. Ich hoffe nur, CM bringt ansatzweise was vergleichbares raus.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (5. November 2008)

Ich freu mich schon richtig - diese Mods für F1 Challenge bin ich Leid und das F1 C.E. für PS3 wird auch langweilig (kein Hamilton, Raikönnen noch bei McLaren, Michael noch da ... )

Sachen, die verbessert werden oder unbedingt behalten wrden müssen (im Vergleich zu Sonys Umsetzung auf der PS3):
*- Boxenstopps kann man selber bestimmen!* (bei F1 C.E. kommt man in die Box und die Reifen werden automatisch ausgewählt - ist zwar schön, aber wenn es gerade erst anfängt zu regnen und du dann in die Box gehst bekommst du Trockenreifen und musst nächste Runde sofort wieder drin.
*- 1080p-Grafik für die PS3*
*- besseres Schadensmodell*
*- Kommentatoren bitte behalten* (gut, der Waßer labbert in echt zwar immer Mist, aber so kommt mir das Spiel so schön vertraut vor )
*- Safety-Car !*
*- evtl. Rückblendenfunktion wie bei GRID*

Gruß,
André


----------



## push@max (7. November 2008)

Das Team von CTDP beginnt die BETA Testphase der 2006er MOD...die Veröffentlichung kann nicht mehr lange dauern 

CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - Home


----------



## ShrinkField (7. November 2008)

push@max schrieb:


> Das Team von CTDP beginnt die BETA Testphase der 2006er MOD...die Veröffentlichung kann nicht mehr lange dauern
> 
> CTDP - Cars & Tracks Development Project - Official website - Home




Ich hoffe das wird diesen Monat noch was mitn dem Mod..die sind schon lange am Testen und die Entwicklung läuft ja auch schon lange...kanns kaum noch erwarten 


@<--@ndré-->:

F1C find ich mal garnicht gut. An deiner Stelle würd ich mir rFactor holen..ist einfach das beste Game mit den besten (F1) Mods


----------



## push@max (7. November 2008)

ShrinkField schrieb:


> Ich hoffe das wird diesen Monat noch was mitn dem Mod..die sind schon lange am Testen und die Entwicklung läuft ja auch schon lange...kanns kaum noch erwarten



Ich würde mir diesen Monat keine großen Hoffnungen machen...eher zu Weihnachten.


----------



## ShrinkField (7. Dezember 2008)

Fette Sache, der CTDP 06 ist draussen  Gestern abend gleich gesaugt..heftig 1,45GB groß  naja 1 1/2 Std gesaugt und dann installiert.

Die Autos sehen m,einer Meinung echt Klasse aus aller grösste Klasse..
Das beste was ich mit finde: Das man sich die Upgrades aussuchen kann von bestimmten GP's, auch super das man die Leistung und modifikationen über die saison verfolgen kann..siehe BMW: Am Anfang mit glaub 19.000 Umdrehungen gestartet und am Ende bei knapp 21.000 Umdrehungen..das ist geill
Was noch gewöhnungsbedürftig ist: Das mit der Traktioncontrol,, wie man die Einstellen sollte...da muss ich noch testen..

Die Sounds sind auch cool, jetzt fehlt nur noch ein passendes Trackpack, die RFT Strecken wollen mir mit dem 06er nicht liegen..

Fazit:
Besser hätte man es eigentlich nicht machen können 

grüße ShrinkField


----------



## push@max (7. Dezember 2008)

Ich versuche das Spiel schon seid 2 Stunden zu laden...18%. Ich werde wohl bis morgen warten, bis der größte Ansturm vorbei ist.

Endlich kann man da nur sagen...die Wartezeit war echt heftig, aber dafür überzeug das Ergebnis sicherlich.!

Kann es kaum erwarten...


----------



## alex0582 (8. Dezember 2008)

lade es auch gerade runter ist es auf deutsch ? wenn nicht besteht die möglichkeit es auf deutsch zu spielen ?

danke


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> lade es auch gerade runter ist es auf deutsch ? wenn nicht besteht die möglichkeit es auf deutsch zu spielen ?
> 
> danke



Es sollte schon auf Deutsch sein.

Kann mal jemand vielleicht ein Screen machen, um die Grafik einzuschätzen?


----------



## ShrinkField (8. Dezember 2008)

Sorry, ich hab grad nur die 2 Bilder 

Die Autos sehen wirklich sehr detailliert aus.


----------



## push@max (8. Dezember 2008)

thx ShrinkField 

Ich habe die MOD gerade geladen und hoffe sie morgen installieren zu können. Das ist schon echt heftig, was die Jungs an Arbeit in die Mod investiert haben...davon können sich mal große Softwareschmieden eine Scheibe von abschneiden


----------



## alex0582 (8. Dezember 2008)

so hab das game mal geladen und isntalliert aber es läuft nicht is das bloß nen add on oder ein eigenständiges spiel ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (9. Dezember 2008)

Das ist ein Mod zu rFactor. Du brauchst also erstmal rFactor damit du den Mod spielen kannst.


----------



## push@max (9. Dezember 2008)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Mod zu rFactor. Du brauchst also erstmal rFactor damit du den Mod spielen kannst.



Genau, rFactor ist die Basis für die Mod, es lassen sich zig unterschiedliche Mods aller Rennserien installieren...einfach klasse.


----------



## alex0582 (10. Dezember 2008)

das konnt eich mir schon denken und wo bekomme ich das hauptspiel her ?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Dezember 2008)

Ganz einfach rFactor | The Future of Race Simulation oder bei Saturn/Media Markt und den anderen bekannten Onlineshops.


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2008)

Außerdem sollte rFactor schon ziemlich günstig zu bekommen sein.


----------



## Blackvoodoo (10. Dezember 2008)

Gerade bei Amerzon geschaut 19,95 €


----------



## push@max (10. Dezember 2008)

Bei Ebay sogar für 16,90€


----------



## alex0582 (11. Dezember 2008)

habs mir geholt is echt cool hab den 2006er mod drauf und macht spaß das einzigste was mich stört is das die cockpit persperktive etwas komisch ist man sitzt viel zu tief im auto drin ( so kommt es einem vor ) aber ansonsten top 

gibt es schon einen formel 1 2008er mod ? wenn ja wo kann ich diesen downloaden


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich nehme mal an du hast das Rennen dieses Jahr nicht gesehen als David Coulthard eine Kamera im Helm hatte. Ich war überrascht wie wenig die Fahrer sehen. Coulthard hat selbst gesagt das die Kamera der echten sicht verdammt nahe kommt. Die Kamera im Mod ist so gesehen noch etwas zu hoch. 

Aber rFactor ist sehr gut Modbar und es sollte kein Problem sein die Kamera höher zu stellen. Ich weis aber nicht wie.
Und eine der besten Downloadseiten zu rFactor ist eindeutig rFactor Central - Community Driven Sim Racing Resource for rFactor by ISI | rFactor Car mods, rFactor Tracks, Car Setups, rFactor Screenshots


----------



## alex0582 (11. Dezember 2008)

ich glaube deswegen bin ich kein f1 fahrer geworden 

p.s. gibts schon f 1 2008 ? irgednwie finde ich nix aber 2006 is auch hammer geil vorallem meine lieblingsstrecke monza mein momo force glüht schon


----------



## ShrinkField (11. Dezember 2008)

alex0582 schrieb:


> habs mir geholt is echt cool hab den 2006er mod drauf und macht spaß das einzigste was mich stört is das die cockpit persperktive etwas komisch ist man sitzt viel zu tief im auto drin ( so kommt es einem vor ) aber ansonsten top
> 
> gibt es schon einen formel 1 2008er mod ? wenn ja wo kann ich diesen downloaden



Du kannst auch deine Sitzposition verstellen, nach oben/unten/vorne/hinten..musst mal bei Einstellungen unnd Tastenbelegung gucken 

guck mal hier wegen dem 08er Mod.. F1RFT 2008 Liga honlapja


----------



## alex0582 (11. Dezember 2008)

so hab jetzt mal die kopfbewegungen ausgeschaltet und vorrausschauen auf 100% aber irgendwie sieht man imme rnoch zu wenig  so wie bei f1 99-03 das war optimal


----------



## alex0582 (11. Dezember 2008)

hab mir den 2008er mod gezogen da is das cockpit herrlich macht richtig spaß nur ienige texturen auf der bühne oder im wald zittern etwas herrum


----------



## push@max (14. Dezember 2008)

Ich hab die CTDP 06 Mod jetzt ein bisschen länger gezockt und muss sagen, dass ich ein wenig enttäuscht bin. 

Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich am überlegen, was jetzt sooo viel Zeit bei der Entwicklung gefressen hat. Ich spiele mit 1280x1024 und alles auf max. und trotzdem haut mich die Grafik überhaupt nicht um.

Da sahen Mods, die schon während der Saison 06 rauskamen auch so aus. Ok, der Aufwand war sicherlich größer, weil CTDP wirklich alle Aeorodynamischen Updates an jedem Wagen im Laufe der Saison auch wirklich berücksichtigt, ob das aber über 2 Jahre Verzug erklärt, weiss ich nicht.

Viele Sachen, wie z.B die Motorenprogramme usw. brauchten sie eigentlich nur zu verändern.


----------



## bleifuß90 (15. Dezember 2008)

das dich die grafik nicht umhaut wird daran liegen das das game an sich schon einige jahre auf dem buckel hat. aber da die jungs das hobbymäßig machen ist das schon eine tolle leistung.
was mir positiv aufgefall ist zum 2005er mod ist die fahrphysik. die 2006er liegen viel besser auf der straße als die 2005er.


----------



## maikstail (18. April 2009)

wenn codemaster ein fi spiel bringt, freu ich mich. grid war schon (ist) 


wird dan aber auch zeit, danke codemaster


----------



## push@max (19. April 2009)

Ich warte gar nicht so sehr auf ein neues, offizielles F1 Spiel. Schließlich ist die Modder-Szene in diesem Motorsportbereich sehr aktiv, so dass man schnell mit einer MOD für die aktuelle Saison "versorgt" ist.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (20. April 2009)

Naja, rFactor mit dem F1RL 2009-Mod macht schon Spaß (vorallem mit dem G25).

Aber trotzdem freue ich mich auf das Codemaster-Game, denn das wird wahrscheinlich noch besser gehen von der Spielbarkeit (alle Strecken, Meisterschaftmodi, usw.).

Ich hoffe wirklich auf eine gesunde Mischung aus Arcade und Simulation, Realismus und Spielbarkeit.
Damit spiele ich auf Safetycar und wechselnde Wetterbedingungen an - und das heißt wenn es mal zu regnen anfängt fliegen die anderen Autos auch raus und es hört aber vielleicht auch mal auf. (Entscheidung: Auf Intermediates wechseln oder auf Slicks weiterfahren)

Das würde mich sehr freuen. Und dann kaufe ich es sofort!


----------



## Blackvoodoo (20. April 2009)

Problem von rFactor, damit kann man leider nicht alle Regeln einbauen. Wie z.b. das man beide Reifenmischungen fahren muss. 
Dazu kommt das die rFactor Gegner KI eine Katastrophe ist. 

Schon darum freue ich mich auf das kommende F1 Spiel. Und Codemasters hat schon mal gesagt das sie beide Lager (Arcade und Sim Fans) zufrieden stellen will.

Ich bin gespannt und warte schon auf die ersten Ingame Screenshots und oder Trailer.


----------



## taks (20. April 2009)

Ich spielte immer Grand Prix 3 von MicroProse. Das Spiel war einfach genial, da konnte man einfach alles einstellen. 

Kann man ein so altes Game auf XP laufen lassen?


----------



## push@max (21. April 2009)

<--@ndré--> schrieb:


> Naja, rFactor mit dem F1RL 2009-Mod macht schon Spaß (vorallem mit dem G25).



Wie sehen die Wagen aus? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese MOD noch vor dem Saisonstart erschien. Lohnt es sich, die MOD zu downloaden?


----------



## ShrinkField (21. April 2009)

push@max schrieb:


> Wie sehen die Wagen aus? Ich meine gelesen zu haben, dass diese MOD noch vor dem Saisonstart erschien. Lohnt es sich, die MOD zu downloaden?



Ich hatte den Mod mal am Anfang, fahren lässt er sich ganz okay aber die Shapes sind eher minderwertig gemacht, ist ja auch kein Wunder so schnell wie der Mod gemacht wurde..

Wenn du den Mod von: ..:: www.virtual-racer.de || virtual rfactor racing community ::.. mal Live gesehen hast weißt du was ich meine, garkein Vergleich zu dem F1RL Mod.

Wir verwenden allerdings leider auch die Shapes vom RL Mod für unsere Liga.. aber ich hab gehört das Sommer die komplett überarbeitete Shapes bringen wollen..


----------



## <--@ndré--> (21. April 2009)

Ist natürlich grafisch nicht 100% das Beste, aber das neuste. Und für mich muss die Mischung stimmen.


----------



## push@max (23. April 2009)

Es gibt z.Z sicherlich um die 4 Modder-Teams, die F1 Mods machen...ich warte da noch ein wenig ab.

Wobei...es ist schwer immer auf dem aktuellsten Stand zu sein, die Autos verändern sich äußerlich im Vergleich zu den letzten Jahr doch stark von Rennen zu Rennen.


----------



## JimBeam (23. April 2009)

Codemasters F1 Spiel nur für Wii und PSP, soviel dazu...


----------



## Blackvoodoo (23. April 2009)

Also ich bin sicher das Codemasters nicht viel Geld in die Lizenz gesteckt hat und dann nur die PSP und die Wii beliefert. 
Die PC, PS 3 und 360 Version wird schon noch kommen, aber vermutlich halt nicht 2009 sondern 2010. 
Und ehrlich gesagt, ich bin froh das sie sich Zeitlassen. Gibt ja nichts schlimmeres als ne schnell hingeklatschte verbugte Version.


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. April 2009)

Naja, das sollte für so ein Entwicklerteam ja kein Problem sein eine Engine zu nehmen und sie weiterzuentwickeln. Sie müssen sich wenigstens keine Story ausdenken wie bei C:Warhead.


----------



## push@max (23. April 2009)

Damit hat sich das Thema für uns wohl erledigt...mit dem offiziellen Spiel


----------



## <--@ndré--> (23. April 2009)

Vorerst...

Und außerdem glaub ich der Meldung irgendwie nicht - ist halt komisch.


----------



## push@max (24. April 2009)

Es gibt eine neue News. Demnach erscheint mitte 2010 ein neus F1 Spiel für PC, PS3 und Xbox 360, das auf der Engine von GRID aufbaut.

Naja, wenn es bahin nicht wieder etwas veraltet ist


----------



## Blackvoodoo (24. April 2009)

Habe ich ja gesagt. 
Und ich denke mal das die eher die Dirt 2 Engine statt die Grid Engine verwenden werden. Beide Spiele setzen auf die Neo Engine.

Dirt Neo Engine Version 1
Grid Neo Engine Version 2
Dirt 2 Neo Engine Version 3, und warum sollte ein Spiel das 2010 erst kommt noch mit der "alten" Version programmiert werden?


----------

